# Is it worth seeing a private consultant?



## catkate10 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone   


Am looking for a bit of advice or similar experience. I'm 40 and about  a month ago I had a failed ICSI (long protocol) attempt after the first cycle (short protocol) was cancelled owing to my poor response. At EC I only had one egg, the remaining follicles (4 or 5) were too immature or could not be flushed out. The egg didn't fertilise and I'm told it started to deteriorate over night.  The clinic (NHS) said they had used the optimum dose and when I went there yesterday they advised not to bother with any future attempts and go straight down the DE route.


Myself and DH do not have any issues regarding using DE's, but in the time it took to get the follow-up appointment with the NHS I made one with a private consultant, due on 7 October. The NHS consultant whom we told about this, right at the end of our meeting, advised us not to waste our money. So, what I'm asking is would it be a waste of time seeing the private consultant? Would he suggest a different drug regime that I may respond to better? Or should I put this behind me, albeit with a touch of sadness   


Just to add I've never had my AMH tested, my FSH was 14 before the start of treatment (May time) and was 9 last year when I was put on the waiting list due to relocation of the IVF unit in Leeds.


Thank you


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear of your recent failed cycle   

My personal view on this - keep the appt with the private consultant 

Moving to DE is a big step and however comfortable you say you and DH are with this, it is a big step to take, and from my own personal experience, one of the things which makes this step easier is to feel that you have done everything you could before you move on

The cost isn't huge for an initial consultation and it may be that he does have some different ideas to try - in which case you can then decide whether to pursue those (with the lower chance of success) vs going for DE (with a much higher chance of success) - either way you will know you've explored all your options

Best of luck whatever you decide,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello

Sorry your recent cycle didn't go well.

I have no experience of this but in my opinion seeking a second opinion is never a waste of time.

I hope you get better news soon.


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi CatKate

Sorry to hear about everything you're going through.

My advice would be to do both...why not keep your appointment with the private consultant and start looking seriously into the DE route.

I don't know whether you will be considering going abroad for the DEIVF but just so you know the waiting lists in this country for DE are impossibly long unless you have a friend who has offered to be your donor. We found out that even going privately in the UK the clinic had couples on their waiting lists for years and no-one had come off the list by having treatment in over a year.

Good luck


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

HI Catkate I agree to seek a second opionion as they may have a total different idea on what is happening with you.
You are only young as I am 49 and I am pg from DEIVF after only 2 cycles in Athens. My best friend was 44 and got pg 1st time with her own eggs with IVF.

So gather all your information and if looking into DEIVF everyone seems to have a great sucsess rate in Greece and not to far for you to travel from England. I traveled from Australia to make my dreams come true.
Don't give up just keep positive and move forward as fast as you can afford. I was lucky I was introduced to an IVF specialist in March 10 and was in Athens within 3 weeks for my first attempt when that failed I was back in July to get on with getting pg and YES I am lucky it has happened so fast for me.

Good luck and best wishes from OZ


----------



## catkate10 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you and congratulations to those of you who are pregnant   


We've decided to keep our appointment to see the Private Consultant as much as, we can then draw a line and move onto Donor Eggs. I've spent the past couple of days busily researching DE and despite the initial pain/sorrow after the news, I'm looking upon using Donor Eggs as another stepping-stone to our dreams of having a child.


Best of luck ladies   


Thx
x


----------

